
Helix: Ruby Native Extensions Without Fear - chancancode
https://usehelix.com
======
erlend_sh
They have a really nice roadmap that focuses on currently and soon-to-be
viable use cases: [https://usehelix.com/roadmap](https://usehelix.com/roadmap)

------
perfmode
As a person who still has to support Ruby in production, I find this amazing.
Huge potential for cost-savings.

